# Wool soaker experts.....can I do cashmere??



## spyiispy (Jul 23, 2002)

(X-post with Sewing & Crafts) So I got a cashmere sweater at the thrift shop, along with a couple other sweaters to felt for wool soakers, put em all in the washer on hot & dried the heck outta 'em. The other sweaters felted up nicely....but the cashmere didn't do a whole lot of anything.

So, my question is.....isn't cashmere a feltable wool? It is, afterall, a natural fiber. If I can't make a butt sweater out of this....does anyone have any ideas on what to do with an old cashmere sweater?? Any of you diapering mamas have a creative idea for me?? I don't want to put it on a doubler.....since we don't use them.

Thanks a bunch......

Lisa

PS...Does anyone do their recycled butt sweaters differently than on the borntolove website??


----------



## LizHarrison (Jan 6, 2003)

Yes, you can use the cashmere sweater for a cover.

Linda of woolly bottoms makes some out of cashmere when she can get it and they are the SOFTEST ones I have ever gotton my hands on!!!!

HTH,
Liz


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

Lisa, I'm so glad you asked that question...I've been wondering the same thing! I have an sweater someone bought me that I don't like...maybe I have my first diaper sewing project!! Is there pattern online that is easy to follow? I am a novice sewer


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Oh yeah - I have a couple newborn soakers made out of a cashmere Esprit sweater. It felted (it was a wool/cashmere blend), but I tell you - this was he SOFTEST sweater I ever used to make covers out of! I mean, lambswool is heavenly-soft, but cashmere totally kicks it's butt! (And they're pretty thin, too, which I thought was a plus for small-sized covers.)


----------



## pinky (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mehndi mama_
*I mean, lambswool is heavenly-soft, but cashmere totally kicks it's butt!*
No pun intended, right?


----------



## spyiispy (Jul 23, 2002)

Thanks Liz, I appreciate your expertise.......I'm wondering, though.....if the cashmere one you have is actually felted. Like I said earlier.....the cashmere sweater I threw in the wash doesn't look like it shrunk much.....maybe a little & its still relatively thin. I know it will be soft......but WILL IT WORK??? I mean, like a normal wool soaker. Mehndi mama...yours work just fine?? It doesn't have to be heavy duty cuz we EC our 8 month old and she rarely has accidents....but just for my own knowledge, ya know.... Maybe Miss Woolly Bottoms herself will answer?? please please???

andreac......I got the instructions from www.borntolove.com in the frugal baby section. VERY EASY. Half hour from cut to finish, maybe less. Now, I'm going to do some embroidery and a woven tie which will take a little longer.....but you can do it! Hey, I went to college in Brooklyn (Pratt Institute.....the art school on Willoughby Ave, near Myrtle Street...ring a bell??) Ohhh, how I miss NYC.


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Spyiispy, I think an official diaper experiment is in order!!! You are assigned the task of making a cashmere soaker and testing it for us. Report back in 10 days.

That is all.

:LOL


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

Lisa, I don't live too far from Pratt...I live in Prospect Heights...right near Grand Army Plaza. I actually can't wait to get out of the city...I grew up in the burbs and miss the space! Great place to visit....just sick of living here







Can't wait to hear how your soaker turns out. I'll check out the pattern and give it a try too!


----------



## Beth-TX (Jun 11, 2002)

I made a soaker out of very soft, thin lambswool, but used 2 layers and it works great. When I make large soakers out of sweaters, I generally use 2 layers and don't felt the wool because otherwise the sweater becomes too small to use the pattern I do (does that make sense? I'm afraid that was kind of a run on sentance...).

Anyway, what I'm saying is, if the sweater is thin, just double up!

peace, Beth


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

I used two layer cashmere covers on my first DD. I haven't tried it on my second but will when she grows into those covers.


----------



## spyiispy (Jul 23, 2002)

Well...I guess I got my marching orders! lol I'll try it out and see how it works and let y'all know.......thanks for all the responses. Gonna be in San Francisco all next week......will be away from my sewing machine & cashmere soaker experiment.......will pick up where we left off after the 7th......

Over n' out......

Lisa


----------

